# ACISS DP4



## OutLookingIn (27 Aug 2015)

Good afternoon all,

Has anyone heard any information on when the ACISS DP4 package will be available and taught again? I know it has been out of commission for sometime now so it could be revamped but we haven't heard anything else. 

Thanks.


----------



## Rheostatic (27 Aug 2015)

There are dates posted on the CFSCE training calendar.


----------



## OutLookingIn (28 Aug 2015)

All of those dates say "cancelled" beside them and it has been like that for sometime now.


----------



## 211RadOp (28 Aug 2015)

Looking at the course calendar, they have renamed the course from "ACISS CIS Tp WO" to "ACISS Signal Warrant Officer". There are currently two courses scheduled, DLs from 1 - 3 Dec 15 and 1 - 3 Mar 16 with residency portions from 7 - 18 Dec 15 and 7 - 18 Mar 16.


----------

